

Atlanta Progressive News fires reporter for trying to be objective - cwan
http://blogs.creativeloafing.com/freshloaf/2010/02/15/atlanta-progressive-news-fires-reporter-for-trying-to-be-objective/

======
andrewljohnson
It seems like a very reasoned and logical firing to me, and it's a nice touch
that they aren't glossing over the reason.

If you want to be a partisan newspaper, that's legitimate, particularly if you
are willing to state that is what you are aiming for.

~~~
miked
_If you want to be a partisan newspaper, that's legitimate,_

If you want to be a partisan editorialist, that's legitimate. Leaving out key
facts, say, because you claim that there is no objective reality, is wrong.
Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. No one is entitled to their own
facts.

